# Temperatura Máxima no Mês de Março 2008



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 15:10)

Qual será a temperatura mais alta oficialmente registada em Portugal durante o mês de Março?
A sondagem está aberta até dia 6 de Março.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2008 às 15:20)

Eu votei no intervalo >= 26ºC e < 27ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 16:18)

Votei no intervalo >= 27º a <28ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2008 às 17:05)

Votei em *>= 29 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2008 às 18:41)

Olá
Eu votei >= 29 ºC; aliás acho mesmo que possa ultrapassar os 30 ºC em alguns sítios: o número de horas de sol tende a aumentar e não se perspectivam muitos dias com nebulosidade.




*Sugiro que as votações passem para o tópico de seguimento meteorológico.*


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 19:12)

Epá, esta é muito mais dificil!

Bem, apesar de achar que vêm aí mais um mês com uma anomalia positiva na temperatura, quer-me parecer que não ultrapassa dos 28ºC. Por isso o meu palpite é:

*>= 27ºC e < 28ºC*


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2008 às 00:24)

Estes intervalos tornam tudo mais emocionante 

Arrisquei entre 25 e 26ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 00:47)

Bom votei >= 28ºC e < 29ºC vamos lá ver não será muito menos ou mais


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (2 Mar 2008 às 09:11)

Eu votei no intervalo >= 26ºC e < 27ºC


----------



## fsl (2 Mar 2008 às 09:31)

Votei no intervalo 27--28.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

Eu votei entre os 28ºC e os 29ºC


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2008 às 12:32)

Votei no intervalo entre 26º a 27º!!


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 16:15)

Não é nada fácil... votei 25-26 pq acredito q será ó que fará aqui na zona. Já hj chegou aos 25º, mas nao me parece que mesmo que dps deste ar "frio" que se avizinha o tempo mais quente trará máximas superiores a 26º. A situação de hj foi excepcional, com ventos de nordeste durante todo o dia antes da invasão, que sofrem o efeito descendente na serra e atingem o máximo de temperatura e humidade na costa. Não é uma situação que mais que 2 ou 3 xs por mês nesta altura do ano, daí a minha aposta...


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 17:17)

>= 27ºC e < 28ºC


----------

